# Eppinette dogs



## gh32 (Dec 22, 2007)

I was just wondering what everybody thought of the Eppinette dogs.I was looking at one that had Eppinette's Casper as a grandparent on both sides.I know he's supposed to be out of Eppinette and Hillside's Rat and Susie which are both out of Earl JR.Don't know how he turned out white.But he's got just a little other stuff in him so who knows.I guess the question I'm asking is the Eppinette stuff good or bad,I'd be interested in knowing what everybody's opinion on this line of dogs are?


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

arent they here in arkansas. if its who im thinking they have some real pure boudreax. good looking dogs, im pretty sure my cuzn's dogs were bred down from some of theres. i'll have to check back with them. but i say they have very good stuff, although ive never been there


----------



## gh32 (Dec 22, 2007)

Yeah,the one I was thinking about is in Arkansas..I just haven't heard to much about them but coming off from the Earl Jr' dog they should be good.I'm not a genetics expert or nothing but one thing that bothers me a little is how Casper turned out so white.But some people say he's a good dog.I just wanted to find out a little about them.


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

havent heard of casper would like to see him tho. all animals throw white ones every now and then, heck we just had a white deer ran over by my deer camp last year. and white is the most common random color i've seen in litters. oh and eppinettes web site isnt working or has changed, the only one i found is their kennel supply sight


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

11111111111


----------



## gh32 (Dec 22, 2007)

I've heard of Hillside's before but don't know much about them.They're in Arkansas right?What part of Arkansas are they in?If the dogs are going for $250 and under where your at I'd like to find a good one.I've heard good things about the Casper dog,enough that I'm pretty sure he's a good dog.How big are the dogs off Casper running?


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

1111111111111111


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

111111111111


----------



## gh32 (Dec 22, 2007)

ok,thanks.


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

111111111111


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

dont know anything about hillsides


----------



## shadyridgekennels (Oct 14, 2005)

Eppinette is out of the dogs now. they sold most of the dogs , to focus on there selling cars and the store. which is a good thing as all they were/are , are peddlars.


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

11111111111111


----------



## shadyridgekennels (Oct 14, 2005)

yes i have been to the yard and saw the rows and rows of dogs. not to mention his wifes old bulldogs she breeds.also i dont like the fact that he was breeding casper who produces dogs with Parrot mouth.and for the good dogs he as. sorry but he never made them and bought them allready so called 'championed' . gotta love that magic cream they got out there for scars.all of his so called champions ect are as clean as a curr. and lmfao dont forget the bigass billboards they have out on the main road trying to sell pups ect .but hey whatever floats ya boat, not my idea of a dogman.:flush:


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

111111111111


----------



## shadyridgekennels (Oct 14, 2005)

shadowgames said:


> To each his own I guess beautiful part of living in the USA.


yuppersup:


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

shadowgames said:


> 11111111111111


uuuummmmmm...

2222222222222222?


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

GnarlyBlue said:


> uuuummmmmm...
> 
> 2222222222222222?


Even though this is America, we must protect our first admendment rights by erasing what we say in public, which is pretty ironic but because of HSUS/PETA and other radical groups - myself, you and everyone else who owns a APBT are viewed as criminals till proven innocent by a true criminal we call lawyers and polictians. I have kids and wife and I don't want to be lumped together with POS dog fighters because I know and understand my dogs that is why you will see 111111111111111111111111111. 411 protect yourselves, be informed and VOTE!!!

I cherish, honor and respect the breed and the history of the breed and the only part I don't stay true to is the []. There is enough pain and suffering in this world without adding to it with inhumane treat of animals.


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

i see. thanks for the clarification


----------



## p1tbull (Jul 31, 2008)

11111111111111111111111111 lol me 2


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

I spoke with friends of the Patricks, and things they said on message board also are being held against them for the prosecution.


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

That is crazy!! On mesage boards? What crap!


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

thanx didnt know they had shut down business


----------

